# And my first frogs! (auratus)



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

I acquired my first frogs today!

A friend and I drove up to Siren Wisconsin to meet Brian Sexton (dancing frogs here). His love of frogs is obvious in every room!

Here are four of the five D. auratus I purchased - I like that the one on the right is distinctly bluer than it's siblings.










I also picked up some starter springtails and white woodlice. Brian awesomely threw into the deal three auratus eggs which look a week or two away from bursting out of their eggs - what do you think? How long until they enter the water? Should I keep the tads in separate containers?










Here's a close-up of the two frogs in the other picture of four:










The one on the right is markedly thinner than the one on the left. Likely male/female?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Your frogs look really nice.
Candy


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

congrats


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

They look great, and yes I would probably keep the tads in a separate container.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

some of the nicest G&B auratus ive seen, congrats.

Its also pretty cool that you got some eggs, to see what its like rasing them.


----------



## bigfatfroggy (Jun 1, 2008)

wow! im getting green and bronzes in a few weeks!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice looking frogs!!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

they look like micro spots i have a few my self great frogs. best of luck they breed very easy. the tads i would say have about 5-8 days till they hatch keep the separated after they hatch auratus tads are very canabelistic. enjoy, nothing like some PDFs.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

They are Michael Shrom Panama turquoise and bronze, F2s. I put them in a 5.5 gal aquarium with LECA and sphagnum - they didn't eat for two days at which time I added hide areas for them with a piece of slate and some leaves. Since, each will eat almost everything they see move. They make this little "fwap!" sound when they nab a fly. Awesome!

I can differentiate between all five based on the patterns on their backs - I understand their colors will change over time, but will the patterns change too?


----------



## broncos42 (Apr 12, 2008)

dang! where did you get those frogs I really want a deal like that!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Nice pics Erik!
The green/turquoize, whatever you want to call it is captured real well in you're pics...something that's not all that easy to do with mettallic greens.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

Dancing frogs said:


> Nice pics Erik!
> The green/turquoize, whatever you want to call it is captured real well in you're pics...something that's not all that easy to do with mettallic greens.


Thanks! Your frogs are superb!

My digi camera excels for close-ups - it's a Cannon PowerShot A540, not made any more. The current "heir" to the A540 is the A630 which sells for around $200. The "special scene > foliage" setting takes outstanding closeups.

You just have to point and press the shoot button half-way until the green box locks onto your desired center of focus, and the detail is amazing.

Here's a review http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/canon-powershot-a630/4505-6501_7-32073855.html.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

The tads hatched today ...










That's long-strand sphagnum remnants in R/O water - have added live oak leaves since.


----------

